# Turn of post count?



## Psionicist (Feb 1, 2002)

I have encountered lots and lots of spamming lately so I'd personally like to see post counts turned OFF.

I won't mention any names here but isn't something wrong when there are threads about how someone got more posts than someone else, and when there are some 20 members who just answer threads like "LOL", "", or "I like that". I think we would get rid of that if the post counter was turned off.

Ultimately, remove the "Top 10 posters" too.

So, who's with me?


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 1, 2002)

Here's a good example on what I'm talking about:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1859

Edit: I just found this:

Wicht     01-18-2002 754 
graydoom     01-18-2002 640 
Darkness    01-09-2002 607 

Ehh... What the HECK?!?!? HOW in the name of JESUS can someone post that much in less than 2 weeks? In case Morrus turns of post counts I will keep an eye on you three to see if things changes *evil grin*


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm with you - turn 'em off.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 1, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *So, who's with me? *



I'm with you my friend!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 1, 2002)

It was funny the first few days, but has grown old fast.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 1, 2002)

This is why it should be turned off.
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1859


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *This is why it should be turned off.
> http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1859 *




Hey, MythandLore, you're acting like a Psionicist echo? 
He posted that link in the second message of this thread...
Or maybe you were only adding one to your post count?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 1, 2002)

So you won't mention any names and then post a link mentioning names?

Or was that just to boost you post count? 

I posted that just as a joke - post counts are meaningless to me - I _thought_ it was pretty obvious I was being sarcastic but maybe not.....

Holy Crap ( ) I just looked at that thread again - 30 posts and over 500 views??!!  That's nuts!  Arrgh - I have been the host to SPAM
Unclean, unclean!!

Actually I see what i really did wrong - it should have gone to Meta in the first place - there to wallow in obscurity until it disappeared.  

Not that that would have been a _bad_ thing.


----------



## bensei (Feb 1, 2002)

New idea: Just *don't* display the count of the top 20 posters. Keep it for all others.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2002)

I _like_ post counts.  I *hate* spam.  My opinion is starting to lean more towards avoiding spam, unfortunately. I'd strongly prefer people stop competing and act maturely, so we don't have to do something draconic like turn off the counts.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 1, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I like post counts.  I hate spam.  My opinion is starting to lean more towards avoiding spam, unfortunately. I'd strongly prefer people stop competing and act maturely, so we don't have to do something draconic like turn off the counts. *




That would be the optimal solution


----------



## graydoom (Feb 1, 2002)

I would like to note that both Wicht and I have gotten most of our posts from FIght Club. Darkness has posted a small amount in Fight Club and I believe most of the rest of his from here in Meta.

And I really don't see the problem with threads like that... they quickly get put in Meta where everyone can ignore them or post in them as one wishes.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 1, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, MythandLore, you're acting like a Psionicist echo?
> He posted that link in the second message of this thread...
> ...



Looks like I am his echo, I wasn't trying to get my post count up, I just didn't realize he posted it already, it was 3:30 in the morning when I posted it.
I was lucky I wasn't slerring my words like a drunk.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Edit: I just found this:
> 
> Wicht     01-18-2002 754
> graydoom     01-18-2002 640
> ...



I've been here for a bit longer than "less than two weeks," as anyone capable of basic math can tell you.  Or anyone who was on the boards at some point during the testing phase, you know. 
And no, turning off post count wouldn't change my posting style at all; I'm far too fascinated with the boards right now, thank you very much. 
Anyway, if you think that someone's spamming the boards, you can put them on your "Ignore List." 

Other than that, I echo what Graydoom said: Neither him, nor me, nor Wicht are spamming the boards. (BTW, I have also posted a lot in GD and Rules...) Other than _you_, Psionicist: Many of your posts are quite useless, you know (e.g., "what do you wear while gaming?")...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2002)

I personally don't like post counts at all.  The only reason they are there is because so many people seemed to want them.

If 'spamming' really does become a problem, then yes, they will get turned off.  At the moment it doesn't seem too bad - remember the FIght Club guys do generate a lot of posts.


----------



## Henry@home (Feb 2, 2002)

I say, screw 'em and ditch 'em. But that's just me.

I DO like the "Registered since..." information, because as the boards age a little bit, it allows you identify relatively new posters (most of the time), and gives you a little more leeway and patience to responding to their posts. After all, it takes a person a while of lurking to get used to the feel of a community, and many people wind up jumping in feet first.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 2, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I've been here for a bit longer than "less than two weeks," as anyone capable of basic math can tell you.  Or anyone who was on the boards at some point during the testing phase, you know.
> And no, turning off post count wouldn't change my posting style at all; I'm far too fascinated with the boards right now, thank you very much.
> Anyway, if you think that someone's spamming the boards, you can put them on your "Ignore List."
> 
> Other than that, I echo what Graydoom said: Neither him, nor me, nor Wicht are spamming the boards. (BTW, I have also posted a lot in GD and Rules...) Other than you, Psionicist: Many of your posts are quite useless, you know (e.g., "what do you wear while gaming?")... *




Oh thank you very much Darkness. I have NOT said that you, doom or wicht spammed the boards. I have said that you three have an incredible lots of post. What I've also said is that most people in Holy Bovines "I Beat Morrus" thread spammed like hell.
You know what! I see no difference whatsoever in spamming, and spamming for fun.

And just because it says Moderator under your name does not give you the rights to pick on me for something that happened when you was a regular member with a very long name. That is none of your business.

Beat it.


----------



## Decamber (Feb 2, 2002)

I agree, remove the post count. 1,000 posts does not give respect - but _what_ you post, does. The counter is only a cause of spamming, and we all know that that has been clearly proved on these boards...

My vote goes to getting rid of it.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 2, 2002)

Decamber said:
			
		

> *I agree, remove the post count. 1,000 posts does not give respect - but what you post, does. The counter is only a cause of spamming, and we all know that that has been clearly proved on these boards...
> 
> My vote goes to getting rid of it. *




Good point. The more posts you have the higher chance that I and the world will belive that person is a spammer.

And a question: Who voted "Keep"? It would be... interesting... to know.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *... Darkness. I have NOT said that you, ... spammed the boards. I have said that you ... have an incredible lots of post.*



Really? What about the following quote, then:



> In case Morrus turns of post counts I will keep an eye on you three to see if things changes *evil grin*



Please explain what you meant with that, honestly. I'm sorry if I misunderstood you, but it's not my fault that you haven't expressed yourself very clearly.



> And just because it says Moderator under your name does not give you the rights ...



Heh. Actually, as a Moderator, I have _less_ leeway in how to respond to attacks. "With power comes responsibility," you know. 

Anyway... Regarding the topic at hand, I have to say that I don't care all that much about post count. :shrug: Others* do, and so I say keep it, but myself, I wouldn't mind it in the least if it was turned off. 

(*: And not just spammers - of which I haven't noticed many TBH...)


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 2, 2002)

Darkness> Thanks for you reply.

To quote a quote:
"In case Morrus turns of post counts I will keep an eye on you three to see if things changes *evil grin*"

You forgot the smiley there fellow. I didn't really mean that, that is


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Darkness> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> To quote a quote:
> "In case Morrus turns of post counts I will keep an eye on you three to see if things changes *evil grin*"
> ...



A "stick-tongue-out" smiley - not exactly the best way not to offend... 

Anyway - thanks for the clarification. Hatchet buried...


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 2, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *A "stick-tongue-out" smiley - not exactly the best way not to offend...
> 
> Anyway - thanks for the clarification. Hatchet buried...  *




Good point, I should have added a sarcastic one, not the "ha ha, neeeee-er. Neeeee-er"


----------



## Decamber (Feb 2, 2002)

Morrus,

Will you keep the post count or disable it, or do you just don't know?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

Decamber said:
			
		

> *Morrus,
> 
> Will you keep the post count or disable it, or do you just don't know?  *



He already answered that; check his post above...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Well I voted to keep the post count.  Personally I like seeing how much I posted for a variety of reasons.  I really don't look much at other poster's numbers but like to keep tabs on myself.

And I do not spam.  Nor am I tempted to spam.  I just post a lot in Fight Club.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 3, 2002)

**raises hoof**  Question!


What, exactly consititues spam?  Is it solely a judgement call on the part of a moderator/admin?  Or are there certain criteria you look at?  

I am around the boards a lot lately, having a great deal of free time for a variety of reasons, and I guess I post to a lot of threads.  I don't start many threads but I generally post to the same thread multiple times (if new question/points are raised).  

I try to avoid 'spamming' but I find that I really don't know what makes one post 'legit' and another 'spam'.  I can understand avoiding one line posts like 'me too!' or 'what wicht said' etc.. but what else would be considered spam?


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 3, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Well I voted to keep the post count.  Personally I like seeing how much I posted for a variety of reasons.  I really don't look much at other poster's numbers but like to keep tabs on myself.
> 
> And I do not spam.  Nor am I tempted to spam.  I just post a lot in Fight Club. *




That's a honest answer


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 3, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> ***raises hoof**  Question!
> 
> 
> What, exactly consititues spam?  Is it solely a judgement call on the part of a moderator/admin?  Or are there certain criteria you look at?
> *




In your case, the "I Beat Morrus" thread.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In your case, the "I Beat Morrus" thread. *




Personally I wouldn't have said the thread was spam, though many of the replies were.  I remember when I first passed Morrus (Day 2 ) and the fact I thought it was neat.  A little bragging is not really spam IMO (though it might be considered in poor taste by some who are too highminded to care about such things)


----------



## Darraketh (Feb 3, 2002)

err... nevermind.  I need my coffee.  BTW I voted to turn them off.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 3, 2002)

You know, I don't really care one way or another... I have a fair number of posts, but I don't post just to increase my count.  If they bother people or ause problems for the boards, by all means turn them off.  If not, we might as well leave them on; it can be helpful to have an idea of how active a poster is.


----------

